# Fish Finder Recommendation?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone have a recommendation for a fish finder under $250? My 13 year old Hummingbird is now more of a depth finder than a fish finder. I'd like to be able to use it on a boat if possible. Having not bought a finder in over a decade, I have no idea what to look for....


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's the one I have Packout.

http://store.humminbird.com/products/35 ... 0_Portable

I'm pretty happy with it so far. It's portable and works great in the float tube or out on the ice. The transducer cable is long enough where it can be used from a boat, no problem.

Simple and wont break the bank.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is cheap and looks like what I need. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll look into it a little more.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Humminbird-407320 ... B002KFAKVW

http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-echo-300C ... 501/137453

IMO, my favorite feature on a decent finder is GPS capability, either via built-in gps or by suppoting plugging in a handheld. Keep marking where you catch fish and over time you will quickly build up a map of the "hot zones".

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I might try this one-- Humminbird PiranhaMax 170. I guess it has a dual beam, is less than $100 and the reviews are good. The 570 looks nice too. Thanks for the insight.

You know my GPS-- line up about where I caught them last time and start drilling. I have an old Etrex GPS-- I'll ask the "GPS Recommendation?" question when I save up some money.


----------

